# 6 Day blasts, one hatching, one already hatched - is this good or bad?



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Girlies, 

Random question really...

I have 3 x 6 day blastocysts on ice (in 2010) and due to start a medicated FET 3rd March.  I was reading some of my old posts (funny how much you forget) and what I had forgot was that one blastocyst had already hatched and one was hatching before they were frozen.  I actually don't know whether this is a good or a bad thing.  Does anyone have any experience with this kind of thing?

Would love to know whether they thawed OK and of course any experiences such as successes etc etc!

Thank you for reading  

Love Bunny xxxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hatching is great!!! You will have a great chance with those, all the best xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Artypants for your reply. I was having a 'dunno' moment!  You've put my mind at rest!


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I had one hatched blast and one expanded blast put back at 6d this time round. I wasn't sure if it was a good thing, but all the info I could find online said it was positive. 

This week my 'blast' has started kicking. Of course I don't know which one stuck but this was the first time I've had a hatched one transferred. You should have a great chance.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Dixie chick   Wow. Your nearly half way through.    It must feel reassuring feeling the kicks.  Best wishes for the next 20 weeks and enjoy being a pregnant lady at long last!    X


----------

